# [W2K] virtuelles CD Laufwerk deinstallieren



## danube (13. September 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab ein ziemlich blödes Problem: Ich hab zwei Virtual CD Programme ausprobiert und danach wieder gelöscht. Seitdem wird bei mir in unter Windows 2000 ein zusätzliches CD Rom Laufwerk aufgeführt. Im Gerätemanager wird es als "Image Simulation SCSI CdRom Device" aufgeführt. Wenn ich es deinstalliere wird es beim nächsten Systemstart wieder installiert - ich krieg es einfach nicht los.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist dass ich ein neues Spiel nichtmehr installieren kann weil das Spiel die Installation verweigert wenn es ein virtuelles CD Rom Laufwerk findet  

Die Programme wieder zu installieren und es mit denen zu löschen geht auch nicht da sie es selbst nichtmehr als selber erstelltes Laufwerk erkennen. Irgendeine Datei muss Windows beim Systemstart sagen dass er es installieren soll - nur welche? Mein Autostart Ordner ist nämlich leer.........

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2003)

Das ist nicht gut. Es ist kein Wunder das Du keine Dateien im Autostart-Ordner findest. Wie kommst Du darauf, das das da drin sein muss?

Virtuelle Laufwerke sind in der Regel ein wenig komplexer installiert. Es wird schließlich Hardware vorgegaukelt. Da wird nix neu installiert. Das ist Windoof, das vermutlich .sys und .vxd Dateien wieder aktiviert. Entfernen aus der Hardwareliste ist KEIN deinstallieren. Hast Du schon beim Support von CDRWin nachgefragt wie man den Treiber entfernen könnte?

Alles was man für virt. Laufwerke braucht: Daemon Tools
Man benennt die Laufwerks-Marke um und schon erkennt kein Spiel das ein virtuelles Laufwerk vorhanden ist.

Dein Problem klingt nach CDRWin 5.

Goldenhawks CDRWin war genial bis die Software aufgekauft und total verschrottet wurde. Die haben bisher von 10 Versionen höchstens 2 Funktionierende rausgebracht.

Wenn alles nicht hilft:

Notfalls rechtsklick auf die Eigenschaften des Gerätes, such Dir die Treiberdateien heraus, entferne das Laufwerk und dann bootest Du von den Notfalldisketten (bzw. von CD) und löschst besagte Dateien.

ACHTUNG! Ausprobieren auf eigene Gefahr! Ich übernehme dafür keine Verantwortung!


----------



## Vaethischist (14. September 2003)

Ich würde Dir eher empfehlen mal in der Registry unter
*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*

zu schauen. Das ist im Prinzip eine Art "versteckter" Autostart-Ordner, wo sich die meisten Programme verstecken, die beim Systemstart geladen werden sollen (Firewalls, Virenscanner, etc.). Gegebenenfalls auch die anderen Schlüssel (RunOnce, RunServices, ...) durchsuchen. Dort findest Du mit einiger Sicherheit einen Eintrag, der Dir das virtuelle Laufwerk beschert. Einfach den Schlüssel löschen und das Problem sollte Geschichte sein.

P.S.: Wenn Du die Programme deinstalliert hättest (was Du anscheinend nicht getan hast), wäre der Eintrag vermutlich automatisch eintfernt worden. Also NIE Programme einfach löschen...deinstallieren ist immer besser, auch wenn das nicht immer so 100% alles entfernt, was es installiert hat (den edlen Skriptern für die Installationsskripte sei Dank).


----------

